# [How to] Bei Amazon.co.uk ohne Kreditkarte kaufen



## Gamefruit93 (30. Dezember 2011)

Hi ,
Nach meinem kleinen Ausraster über die Steamsales grade habe ich eine Methode gefunden, als Deutscher ohne Kreditkarte an Spiele von Amazon.co.uk zu kommen.
Ganz legal, sicher und gut. 

Wie geht ihr vor?
Das ist recht simpel.

Schritt 1: Geh zur Tanke und besorg dir eine/mehrere Paysafecard/s. (Am besten 2*25€ & 1*10€)
Schritt 2: Erstelle dir einen Trial-VPN Account @ https://www.relakks.com/mypages/trial/
Schritt 3: Verbinde dich mit dem VPN und gehe auf https://shop.paysafecard.com/
Schritt 4: Klicke unten auf das Amazon.co.uk Logo.
Schritt 5: Wähle deine Gutscheinhöhe aus. (Ich nehme immer 50 Pfund.) //ca. 59,50€, deswegen die 60€ PSC
Schritt 6: Bezahle den Gutschein und bestelle bei Amazon. 

Ihr müsst nur den Amazongutschein mit dem VPN bezahlen.
Bei Amazon könnt ihr ganz normal bestellen.

*Anmerkung:*
Versandkosten: 3,99 Pfund.
Gebühr pro Spiel: 0,99 Pfund.
One Day Delivery: 16,99 Pfund.

*Wichtig:
Steamspiele sind auf Deutsch einstellbar.
Andere Spiele|Non Steam Games wie z.b. Dead Space 2, Battlefield, Saints Row NICHT.
*
Das wars auch schon.


----------



## PC GAMER (30. Dezember 2011)

Hast Du es schon gemacht ?
Wieviel geld spart man ?


----------



## Gamefruit93 (30. Dezember 2011)

PC GAMER schrieb:


> Hast Du es schon gemacht ?
> Wieviel geld spart man ?


 

Ja, grade gestet.

Call of Duty Modern Warfare 3 -> 19,81 Pfund / 23,57€ (Regulär in DE 59,99€)
Serious Sam 3: BFE -> 21,16 Pfund / 25€ (Regulär in DE 33€)

Gespart:
36,42 + 8 = *44,42€*


----------



## riotmilch (30. Dezember 2011)

Hmm das klingt echt annehmbar!
Aber wie ist mit den Spielen von da, kann man die dann auch auf deutsch spielen?
Also bei MW3 ist es ja klar, weil man es ja bei Steam aktivieren muss und dann die deutschen Files saugt, aber bei anderen Spielen wo man kein Steam brauch würde es mich mal interessieren.


----------



## Gamefruit93 (30. Dezember 2011)

Also bei Dead Space 2 sind 5 Sprachen dabei, Deutsch allerdings NICHT.
Das zeigt mir mal wieder das wir außen vor gelassen werden. 
Gibt aber fast für jedes Spiel Deutsche Sprachfiles oder Deutschpatches.


----------



## sega1 (30. Dezember 2011)

Gamefruit93 schrieb:


> Also bei Dead Space 2 sind 5 Sprachen dabei, Deutsch allerdings NICHT.
> Das zeigt mir mal wieder das wir außen vor gelassen werden.
> Gibt aber fast für jedes Spiel Deutsche Sprachfiles oder Deutschpatches.



Also ich hab mir Dead Space 2 über Steam gekauft und es ist Automatisch Deutsch als Sprache gewesen. 

Kannst dich auch an den Support wenden, der schaltet dir Deutsch auch frei. Hat er bei mir und Metro 2033 auch gemacht.


----------



## Gamefruit93 (30. Dezember 2011)

sega1 schrieb:


> Also ich hab mir Dead Space 2 über Steam gekauft und es ist Automatisch Deutsch als Sprache gewesen.
> 
> Kannst dich auch an den Support wenden, der schaltet dir Deutsch auch frei. Hat er bei mir und Metro 2033 auch gemacht.


 
Hier gehts ja um die Retailversionen.
Aber danke für den Tipp.


----------

